# Sword Squid



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

N e one know where to get big squid around Gulf Breeze, P-Cola???


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Online- bait masters.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Dang, nobody over there carries them? Outcast?


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Drive over to Sam's in OB Chris will let you rummage through the cases for select specimens and provide good juju, I'm thinking of visiting him if the seas stay down as predicted this weekend


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Outcast has always had them when I needed them.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Are there any oriental markets down there? That's where you find big juicy ones.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, the vietnamese place on Pace has the huge ones... can't remember the name


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Outcast definitely has them, hotspots does occasionally as well.


----------

